# where to buy NGK equipment? NGK questions.



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

I have 1995 altima.

what is the best place to buy NGK spark plugs and 
spark plug wires? is is www.sparkplugs.com ? 

I don't have any performance enhancements on my car. which NGK spark plugs
should I use

double platinum
iridium plug
IX iridium

GP platinum

regular OEM equivalent.

which of those are copper sparks.


what about O2 sensor? I have bosch O2 sensor in the front? do bosch O2 sensors
suck as much as their spark plugs?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

bosch o2 sensors are the only ones ive used since ive had my altima. considering that bosch made the first electronic fuel injection system - all of their products cant be shitty. 
you can go with just the regular ole ngk v-powers. the plug number for your altima is BKR5-11. they have different variants such as es-11's and s11's and things like that. s just mean standard plug. the 11 means they are gapped at right about .045.


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

thanks.
I bought spark platinum spark plugs(people say they give better sparks, better mileage.. don't know)
11$ set of four.
and ordered NGK ignition wires from NGK.com.


----------

